# HEAT PRESS MARKS left by PRESS not paper with synthetic fabrics how to get them to not show?



## Youngcress (Jan 27, 2012)

I recently made some dry-fit moisture wick fabric shirts with my 15"x15" heat press and it leaves that size of a mark around whatever i press, not the transfer paper but a mark from the platten that doesn't come out in the wash like with cotton shirts, how do i stop this? or can i? anything would really help


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Really the best way to deal with garments like this is to use a rubber silicone pad cut to raise the exact area/size of the design you are applying. This way only the area you are applying the design to gets exposed to the heat.

Many vendors sell that material for raising areas when heat pressing.


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

Vapor apparel sells a foam kit for that problem also pressure is to be very light on Poly fabrics.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Have you tried reducing pressure?


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

foam works, also low pressure, make sure to use pro spray so when you open press paper dosen't shift. good luck uncletee.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Lowere pressure but more important cover the garment


----------



## Youngcress (Jan 27, 2012)

i dont have a digital pressure setting, how to set pressure to low and how exactly do i cover the garment =, with silicone? teflon? would another t-shirt on top of the mositure wick shirt help to not leave the press marks?


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Could you post a picture of your press - might help to figure out how to adjust the pressure. 

Usually the t-shirt gets covered with butcher's paper or teflon.


----------



## krazyboutemb (Nov 22, 2011)

I too are having similar problems with some bags I am doing. Want the pad leave marks too?


----------



## shebiker (Jul 18, 2011)

Without me starting a new post, my issue is not based on the material but how do I remove the impression that was left on the back of my shirts? Obviously, the pressure was too high but I didn't notice it until after all my shirts were done. 

Yes, I'm a newbie to doing heat press on my own shirts.

HELP!!!!


----------



## railstud (May 3, 2010)

I just did a heat press on a white shirt. I mirrored the imagepressed for 25 sec and the design came out good but left a black boarded around the 8.5 by 11 paper... is that also what happened to you? I need advice too


----------



## shebiker (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Railstud:

I was affixing rhinestone hotfix transfers onto my tank tops. Only used the teflon sheet between the top of the shirt and the heat element. I didn't even think to put something in between the shirt since I've never used rhinestones before. 

Now, I need to figure out how to save the 100+ shirts I did before next week's show.


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

Press the rest of the shirt


----------



## shebiker (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks Laz0924!

When I got home, I readjusted the pressure, sprayed water on the imprint marking, placed the teflon sheet on top then pressed for 15 secs. That did the trick. Guess I'll be busy this weekend again. @[email protected]

I made sure that the front of the shirt didn't get pressed.

It's a good thing I noticed the print before sending them off to 2 customers today.


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

I personally don't like to use teflon when pressing designs it leaves a shiny image, parchment paper leaves a matte finish. Imprintables/Stahl's has a paper type sheet that also works well.


----------



## shebiker (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I'm new to using heat press. 

Soon, I'll be getting into vinyl cutting, rhinestone templating and sublimation.


----------

